# Ground squirrel trapping



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Got lots of them burrowing in yard and neighborhood. Bought a lil trap and me and my boys started trapping together. Two days two successful sets. My boys (5 & 3) are so eager to keep catchin more. Fun

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

We got a few in our yard to. Ive been waiting for them to pop up and shooting them. I probably should set a trap for them too. LOL But I got a new .22magnum a couple weeks ago and I had to play with it right? have fun trapping them. I am going to set a trap today. My 3 year old will love it.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

mustang67 said:


> But I got a new .22magnum a couple weeks ago and I had to play with it


Couldn't live without mine  Actually, I just put a Burris Fullfield II on it. Great scope for a great gun.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Weasel boxes work great on chipmunks. Corn for bait.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

went 3 for 3 before finally failing to get one yesterday. got rid of four hole diggers so far.


----------

